# Speer GDHP 125gr versus 158gr



## Hubby11 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum, hope this is not too dumb a question.

Looking to start carrying my 4" Colt KC .357, mainly during muzzleloader season in my state (Virginia). Looking at Speer Gold Dot ammo. I use .44 and .45 cal bullets in my muzzleloader and have been very impressed with the results on whitetail deer. A tough bullet.

My question is whether there is any real advantage in carrying the 158gr ammo over the 125gr, assuming equal accuracy. Looking at the balistics of the two factory rounds, it seems that they are almost identical in terms of energry, for ranges of less than 50 yards. As I don't think I would ever take a shot much past 25 feet, I am thinking that the 125gr loads would be easier to handle with no real loss in stopping power.

Am I off in my thinking?

Thanks,

Steve


----------

